# Who all here is still doing photoshop?



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I am thinking about starting up a new competition, but I need to know if there's enough people to join up. If you do photoshop, and are willing to join in on a competition, let me know!


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm down.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Doesn't it cost money to get photoshop nowadays?


----------



## Ryan_Stevens (Apr 5, 2017)

I'm also using Photoshop


----------



## No Limitz MMA (Oct 4, 2018)

I don't do photoshops much, but I do video editing ! I will still join your contest for fun...maybe a video promo contest soon ?

Cheers


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Oh. I don't use photoshop.

I use a free editing app called TheGimp out of gimp.org.

I still have a lot of MMA images with the backgrounds cut out that can be used to make posters, sigs, avas, etc.

Maybe I'll make a new site & upload, sometime.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I don't use photoshop, but I do use microsoft paint which you can do a lot with nowadays.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

kantowrestler said:


> I don't use photoshop, but I do use microsoft paint which you can do a lot with nowadays.


This is the most kanto post yet.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Trix said:


> I use a free editing app called TheGimp out of gimp.org.


It's just called GIMP.

The Gimp is that ...guy from Pulp Fiction






:thumb02:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

RangerClydeTheBlue said:


> This is the most kanto post yet.


 I guess I'll take that as a compliment and there's a reason why I've never watched Pulp Fiction.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> [...] there's a reason why I've never watched Pulp Fiction.


Because you lack taste in good cinematography¿


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

No because I am selective of the movies that I watch and I've never had a reason to watch Pulp Fiction until this point in my life.


----------

